# Probleme mit Netzlaufwerk



## OlliOile (20. März 2012)

Bisher hatte ich 2 PC mit in XP. Auf einem hatte ich zum Datensichern einen Ordner mit Vollzugriff freigegeben und mit meinem Clienten als Netzlaufwerk zugegriffen.
Nun kam die Zeit und ich habe mir eine neue Kiste mit Windows 7 64 Bit gekauft. Da wollte ich das Netzlaufwerk wieder haben zum sichern persönlicher Daten, wieder auf die alte XP Kiste.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problemchen. Am ersten Tag lief alles wie unter XP gewohnt. Ab dem zweiten Tag erschien immer Netzlaufwerk nicht verbunden, aber nur für einige Sekunden und dann war alles wie gewohnt. Neuerdings muss ich in den Windows Explorer gehen, das Netzlaufwerk anklicken und dann erst verschwindet das Kreuz und ich kann problemlos darauf zugreifen.
Der XP Rechner zum Datensichern ist einmal die Woche an und das bevor der Windows 7 Rechner hochgefahren ist. 
Nun habe ich mir mal probeweise von einem bekannten ein Notebook auch mit Win 7 ausgeborgt und dort mal einen Ordner freigegeben und es ist das gleiche Problem. Erst erscheint Netzlaufwerk nicht verbunden und dann muss ich im Explorer extra auf das Laufwerk klicken. Dann erst ist das Netzlaufwerk frei.
Woran kann das liegen? Gibt es dafür einen speziellen Dienst oder Sicherheitsrichtlinie den man an oder ausschalten muss?
Ich bin für jede konstruktive Idee offen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

Sind denn alle alle PCs in der gleichen "Arbeitsgruppe" ? Firewalls vorhanden? 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter: Vernetzen von Heimcomputern, auf denen verschiedene Windows-Versionen ausgef


----------

